# Lymphoma



## smindenbergs (Jul 21, 2012)

I wanted to give an update to anyone who remembered Miles Davis. He was diagnosed with lymphoma almost 3 years ago. Well, to our surprise and amazement, he is still in remission. He's alive and well and showing no sign of the disease.

I am posting this because I wanted to let you know what treatments he got--just in case someone is unlucky enough to have a little guy come down with the same disease. 

Miles Davis had 6 months of chemotherapy. Then, he had a new procedure called T-cell expansion therapy. Neither procedure was terribly invasive. The chemo made him a bit queasy at first, but mostly he tolerated it well. He did lose a lot of hair, but most of it grew back, with the exception of his tail feathers--which are still a little sparse. The T-cell expansion therapy made him stink, but otherwise no side effects on him. 

Hope this helps anyone who might be facing the same problem.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am SO glad you checked back in to let us know how Miles Davis is doing, and am DELIGHTED to hear that he is doing so well!!! I remember how sick he was, and had wondered how things went. Thank you so much for bringing us up to date!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I am so happy to hear Miles is doing great and in remission!!!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

So happy to hear that he is doing well!! I remember when he was so sick and hoping that something would help him!!! I felt so bad when I read the posts about him. That's great news!!&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Please keep coming back with good news, Susan! We have been rooting for MD's continued good health.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Such good news and such important info too. Glad to hear puppy is doing well.


----------

